# Congratulations Ma'am



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Swedish Master Mariner Karin Stahre-Janson has been appointed as Master of the Monarch of The Seas, 73,937 gt of Royal Caribbean International. She is the first female Master in the line's 21 ship fleet and is believed to be the first woman in the industry to command a major cruise ship. She holds a batchelor's degree in Nautical Science and Unlimited Master's Cerificate. (Source Sea Breezes).


----------



## VTR1000 (Feb 24, 2007)

Woman and machines just do not mix!

Seriously, good for her though - she has an obvious interest in the sea and I wish her well in her chosen career. Don't know how, or even if she could handle some of people I met at sea. Good luck.


----------



## Tony Crompton (Jul 26, 2005)

I Piloted a 100,000 ton Finnish tanker with a Lady Captain about 15 years ago.
------------------------
Tony C


----------



## masthead (Apr 16, 2007)

as long as she makes her mind up quick about which way to go


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

A Polish Master on berthing safely, told a Forth Pilot that when he went home he should tell his wife that he had satisfied at least one woman today.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

VTR1000 said:


> Woman and machines just do not mix!
> 
> Seriously, good for her though - she has an obvious interest in the sea and I wish her well in her chosen career. Don't know how, or even if she could handle some of people I met at sea. Good luck.



Too funny, obviously if she is a Master of that ship, she has been around a long time. Which mean she is tough and then some.
I don't think she picked it out of a Cracker Jack box.(Jester)


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

We should never have given Women the vote, hell, they'll want orgasms next! LOL
Seriously though, more power to her elbow.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Coastie said:


> We should never have given Women the vote, hell, they'll want orgasms next!


Coastie, that reminds me of the Rab C Nesbit episode where his wife, Mary, is nagging about their poverty and listing all the things that others have but she doesn't. She says she wants an orgasm and backs up her claim by saying that her neighbour's husband gives his wife wife orgasms all the time.

To which Rab says, " Well if she has so many, ask her to gie yer a lend o' one of hers."


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Will she be referred to as a ships Mistress???


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

More power to her elbow?
Is that her flogging elbow or drinking elbow?


----------



## Geoff Garrett (May 2, 2006)

...if they can't drive cars, how the hell are they supposed to drive ships?


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

JoK said:


> More power to her elbow?
> Is that her flogging elbow or drinking elbow?



Whichever elbow she needs the power in, JoK.


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

Geoff, Ships drive me mad and women in general drive me mad, ergo...Women should be able to drive ships...............pete


----------



## Don Meehan (Dec 5, 2006)

In 2003 I had the pleasure of showing a female Cunard port captain, Inger Olsen around our port of Napier. She had been sailing as Staff Capt on Seabourn cruise ships and subsequently has been Staff Capt on Sapphire Princess. She was of good Faroes Islands seafaring stock and was one smart cookie.

Don


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Well done to her! Hope she has many happy and trouble free voyages.


----------



## paisleymerchant (Mar 15, 2007)

Well Done though through my years at sea I only ever sailed with a female cadet.
I dont see why if they know the job they should not command a vessel


----------



## Geoff Garrett (May 2, 2006)

Don Meehan said:


> She was..... and was one smart cookie.Don


...thats the bl**dy problem, they're all smart cookies!


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

In more ways than one, Geoff.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Why not, they have women in transcontinental 18 wheeler trucks these days. dare say theres a few male captains couldn't handle one of them ...Yes dear..coming right away dear...(bullying woman)


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Have flown with many a lady Captain in aircraft at 500 knots. What's the big deal in being a lady Master of a cruise ship at 25 knots. Congratulations to Captain Karin Stahre-Janson on her appointment.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

"It was well that the brig _Cloetus_, of Saltcoats, did not visit the
Port of London then for *Miss Betsy Miller*, who had been her
*master* for the past *20 years* in *1852*, would have none of that
kind of immorality amongst her crew........"

From "The Merchant Navy: A Social History" by Captain A. G. Course. 
Published by Frederick Muller Limited, in 1963.


----------



## captkenn (Aug 16, 2007)

billyboy said:


> Why not, they have women in transcontinental 18 wheeler trucks these days. dare say theres a few male captains couldn't handle one of them ...Yes dear..coming right away dear...(bullying woman)


This one has a - lapsed - HGV Class 1 which was well used in the 70s on long TIR jobs.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Well done lady, ride on(Thumb)


----------

